# Pregnant Chihuahua??



## chichimamma (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello, Im after some advice . I have 2 chihuahua's Moxii and Heidi both pedigree and KC'd , On the 31st of May until the 3rd june we mated moxi . She tied together at least 3 times on 3 different days . She should be due to have pups round about today but theirs nothing up until she was about 6 weeks she looked very pregnant but since 6 weeks shes stayed the same. Shes nesting and today especially she got lots of milk coming in . Although she not massive if i feel her belly i can feel one maybe 2 little lumps but tbh im not to sure what im feeling for . I compared her against my baby chihuahua who has no lumps in her belly which is making me think they little lump/s in Moxii are pups. Im worrid that it could be phantom pregnancy just because shes showing no signs of going into labour anytime soon. anyone help?


----------



## gayle38 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi sounds like shes in whelp to me [pregnant]

my dog is due end of aug.

panting, whining, digging and unusal behaviour are all signs of labour.
62 days is normal but they can go to 66 anything longer consult your vet.


----------



## chichimamma (Aug 5, 2012)

They only signs she's showing is digging mainly in the corner of my corner sofa .. also today i've noticed while shes cuddling me she's putting her head right under my arm and of course she's milking out of all nipples where as for past few days its only been one or two x


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

the milk from her teats is it watery or thick and milky??


----------



## chichimamma (Aug 5, 2012)

thick and yellowy colour


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

It sounds like you may be having a singleton- she didn't have a scan or anything during pregnancy?
There is a sticky on this section on singletons, covering everything from the increased possibility of c-sect to socialising the pup...


----------



## chichimamma (Aug 5, 2012)

No she was sailing though it at 1st she was sick in 1st few weeks then was fine but when she got to 6-7 weeks she changed back to like she was before we bred her, Her nipples have really sagged over last few days . Im giving it until tuesday then ill take her vets to make sure if she hasnt had pups that shes not pregnant. As went she went to be bred the stud owner (afriend) brought her lovely Chihuahua boy to mine they tied once here then she took moxii to her house when she saw them tie another 2 times. She was taken on the thursday and brought back on sunday 9 weeks ago today


----------



## linda64 (Jul 18, 2012)

My bitch was bred the 24th may and she ballooned then her due date came and went and I was freaking out loads gave her the weekend and rangs the vets the mondays morning (30th july) vet said not to worry if she wasn't showing any signs of distress and I could still hear pups heart beats and I could see and feel movement. That night I took her temp as she was curled up on my knee after eating all her food. Nothing had changed. All of a sudden she jumped off me and ran to my wash pile infront of washer and started digging and panting first pup was born 00:01 31st july and second at 1am. She went to day 69. But with only 2 pups they must have wanted to stay in there a little longer. But pups are nearly a week old and they are doing great


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

If she is pregnant, you should be feeling pups move around when she is still/asleep (I believe this is not the case with larger breeds but definitely with Chihuahuas as the pups can't really hide in such a tiny tummy). As they get bigger with pregnancy, the movement is limited because there is limited space. I can usually tell roughly how many pups I am expecting (unless it's a large litter where there is just a bundle of lumps). I have never had a singleton so maybe they can get lost in the tummy if it's a small pup (and hopefully if it is a singleton, it will be a small pup, or likely to end in c-section with a Chi - depending on the size of your bitch).

I don't place much reliability in scans but they are definitely good for confirmation of pregnancy for the novice breeder; past that, in Chihuahuas, they are quite unreliable.

From the sounds of it, your bitch is pregnant and due to whelp. Do you have the whelping box, heatpad and plenty of old towels, blankets, etc., at the ready?


----------



## chichimamma (Aug 5, 2012)

She is a big chihuahua shes gone to about 8-9lb since we bred her . She just seems normal shes running around and only thing she is doing is milking not as much today as yesterday and shes digging in my sofa. Other than that she just acting normal she got a box but she wont go in unless we put her in .. If it is a phantom how long before symptoms end?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Tbh if you are unsure of pregnancy at this late stage I would get vet advice. If it is a phantom and shes producing milk I would want to get her meds to dry up milk. I cant imagine not being able to tell if a bitch is actually pregnant at the time she would be due to whelp. Even if it is a small litter the tummy should be showing and if a singleton I would want to be prepared.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi chichimamma,
Any progress or updates at all?


----------

